# [MySQL] DESTINCT hilft nicht weiter - wie doppelte Werte übersprigen und sortieren?



## DeadlySting (6. August 2004)

Hi @Comunity

ich bin langsam am verzweifeln, sitz hier seit Stunden und langsam vergesse ich schon fast was ich ürpbiert hab und was nicht...

Folgendes:
Ich habe diese Tabelle (Auszug):
   POST  TOPIC
      549  70
      548  57
      547  86
      546  86
      545  86
      544  57
      543  89
      542  88
      541  86
      540  89
      539  88
      538  86
      537  87
      536  89
      535  87
      534  89

Nun will ich die neuesten 10 Post auslesen, dabei alle, schon einmal vorgekommenen TOPICs überspringen. Dabei soll mein Ergebnis so aussehen:

Ich hab schon alles möglich von GROUP BY / ORDER BY, DISTINCT  usw usf Kombinationen ausprobiert, langsam versse ich schon was ich alles ausprobiert hab, bitte Hilfe, sonst dreh ich durch! 

MySQL 3.23.49 
----------------------
Unter anderem hab ich folgende Variante probiert:

```
SELECT DISTINCT topic_id, post_id 
				FROM phpbb_posts 
			GROUP BY topic_id DESC 
			ORDER BY post_id DESC
			LIMIT 10
```

Als Ergebnis erhalte ich folgendes:

topic: 89 - post: 528
topic: 88 - post: 524
topic: 87 - post: 511
topic: 86 - post: 488
topic: 85 - post: 485
topic: 84 - post: 469
topic: 83 - post: 468
topic: 82 - post: 463
topic: 81 - post: 462
topic: 80 - post: 458

Dabei soll es so aussehen:
topic: 70 - post: 549
topic: 57 - post: 548
topic: 86 - post: 547
topic: 89 - post: 543
topic: 88 - post: 542
topic: 87 - post: 537
usw...

Überspringen tut er ja, aber nicht nach POST ID sortierung

HILFEEEE ich dreh durch


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (6. August 2004)

Ein Versuch:

```
SELECT topic_id, MAX( post_id ) AS post_id
   FROM phpbb_posts
   GROUP BY topic_id
   ORDER BY post_id DESC
   LIMIT 10
```


----------



## DeadlySting (6. August 2004)

1. Versuch
und Treffer

DANKEEEEE @Matthias  !
Was wäre ich ohne dich *g*

Wieso komm ich nicht gleich hierher

Ist doch immer das gleiche, je länger man an der gleichen Sache sitzt, desto mehr fixiert man sich auf der ein und selbern Variante


----------

